# Is my new Betta a male or female? (Hi! I'm new here)



## divaskid (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi,

I just bought a Betta today and when I bought it I thought it was a female. However, now that I'm looking more closely, I'm thinking that it's just a young male. What do you guys think?

The label said it is a white platinum halfmoon betta. Already named her Isis, lol but maybe I'll have to rethink the name. :roll:

http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j81/divaskid/Bettas/DSC_0333.jpg

http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j81/divaskid/Bettas/DSC_0327.jpg

Thanks,
Geva


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum. It looks like a halfmoon plakat male to me but maybe someone else can tell you for sure. Either way, its a beautiful betta!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Male!!!! VERY beautiful! The ventral fins are too long to be a female, and the anal fin has the shape of a male, and the body is too long to be a female. 

Hahaha, yeah.... you might want to re think the name! 

BTW, I'm reeeeeally jealous!!!!!!!!!!! I want a platinum HMPK!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

That is a gorgeous plakat male! Where did you find him? I'm so jealous.


----------



## divaskid (Feb 21, 2010)

Hmmm hahaha I guess I'll have to think of a different name for sure then.

Its amazing how much he changed since I saw him at the store and after I put him in a tank at home. At the store he was almost sad looking and his fins were all scrunched up (kinda why I thought it was a female. That and he was so small and he was kept on a display away from all the other bettas). But as soon as I put him in his new home he was flaring and swimming and looking all happy. I'm glad I got him even though I never thought I'd spend that much on a fish! :-D

So are plakats smaller then the generic bettas at the store? Cause this ones body is about half the size of my other two bettas.

Also, what would you say the average price would be for a betta like mine?


----------



## divaskid (Feb 21, 2010)

Jupiter said:


> That is a gorgeous plakat male! Where did you find him? I'm so jealous.


Thanks  I thought he was such a nice contrast to the usual blues and red that I always see. He also looks almost like an opal in the light which is my favorite stone, so against my frugal judgement I bought him ;-).

It took me forever to decide which one to get! There were about 30 cups of them at my local pet store (Petland). They must have just gotten them in. There was this kind and also the same amount of another kind. I think it was a dragon one? Not sure of the name but they were white and red. Very pretty too, but I decided on the white.
:-D


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

its a male  very lucky find! he should grow another bit, and im pretty sure he'll be quite the stunner! (he already is though...) show him a mirror and see what he does


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

He's probably just young.  

Have I mentioned I'm jealous?


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

He's GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! O..M..G SO jealous!! Hmmm do you by any chance live near CT?haha


----------



## artist4life (Aug 12, 2010)

male and beautifal betta i wish i had one....but i love my bubblez


----------



## gahcrazy (Aug 25, 2009)

Cool Betta


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

Wow! I am really jealous!

dq, is that really a HMPK? It looks to me just like a regular PK but I'd have to see him flaring.


----------



## betta fish crazy (Jul 9, 2010)

Male! That is a PK fin shape. 
Does he have a name?


----------

